# ebay forced fan incubater



## kerrie5684 (Jan 31, 2010)

hi all , my female beardy is gravid and will hopefully be laying within 1-2 weeks. I brought an incubater off of ebay and it holds temps very well, it seems fantastic, my only concern is that it has a light bulb in it, very small seems like halogen, thats obviousley what heats the incubator, beside it is a small fan that spreads the heat around. BUT........... will my eggs hatch in the light ? does anyone know ? id love your thoughts on this
: victory:kerrie


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

not 100% sure on that one! I have SEEN incubator units with lights in used for beardie eggs and have never heard of them having an adverse effect on hatching? I incubate day gecko eggs in light and they all hatch ok but obviously beardie eggs are supposed to be buried so I couldnt say for sure? Has the unit got a temperature control and does the temperature definately come from the light?


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Put your eggs within a small plastic box, then into the incubator. That's what I did with my AFT eggs :2thumb:


----------



## kerrie5684 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanx for replying, yes the incubator does control temps, i have brought another thermonitor with a probe to check it out and its fab works really good, have a look on ebay think the guys still selling them, he sells for 25 quid pus fiver for p&p, its basic and home made but a lot better than i would do with a poly box lol. Was going to put eggs in crix box as they have ventilation and lid etc , however they will let all light in. Maybe id be better off getting a tub and blacking it out somehow ?: victory:


----------



## kerrie5684 (Jan 31, 2010)

p.s took the bulb out, yes the heat def comes from it, it goes off and on when heating, bit like a dimming habistat:whistling2:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

The light won't affect the eggs in any way, the reson I say puit the eggs in arub within the incubator is to hold the humidity.

I have one of those incubators myself :2thumb:


----------



## kerrie5684 (Jan 31, 2010)

fantastic:lol2: must say i love the incubator, seems to hold humidity ok, it has a little pot that u put the water in, im nervous of it failing simply because it seems too good to be true. might put a circuit breaker on the plug just in case its not as safe as it should be, im such a cynic:blush:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

If you are still concerned about the light replace it with a small low wattage ceramic maybe? then you will still get heat but no light... :2thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

kerrie5684 said:


> p.s took the bulb out, yes the heat def comes from it, it goes off and on when heating, bit like a dimming habistat:whistling2:


 So did it come with a stat then? It sounds like a mat stat - Which in my opinion shouldnt be used on light bulbs as the bulb going on and off, on and off will make the bulb blow, which is obviously not very good for an incubator.

I agree with the person who said get a ceramic bulb.


----------



## kerrie5684 (Jan 31, 2010)

basically its a poly box, but some clever person has built a circuit board on top with a red dial which is a temperature dial, you need to use your own digital thermometor to set exactly the right temperature. inside the lid is a small fan , a temp probe and a very small 2 pin light bulb think is halogen, its not possible to change the light. its very simplistic but very clever, check it out on ebay, the seller is web puppy i think :notworthy:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep,same as mine. I bought 2 and have had a good success rate with Albino Fat Tailed Gecko eggs. 

You can change the bulb and it is strongly advised to have 2 spare (although my original bulb still works! 

The fan is similar to a PC fan, you have to tweek the stat a bit until you get your required temp. :2thumb:

You couldn't use a ceramic on these.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

karlh said:


> Yep,same as mine. I bought 2 and have had a good success rate with Albino Fat Tailed Gecko eggs.
> 
> You can change the bulb and it is strongly advised to have 2 spare (although my original bulb still works!
> 
> ...


 
Does the light flash like a on / off stat would make it or is dimmed ect im thinking of getting one of these now for my gravid corn...


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a on / off instead of a dimmer (which would be better).

The incubator is designed for poultry to be honest. I intend on using it for some Hognose eggs soon.

You can find them on ebay for further reading if you type in 'forced air incubator'

Karl. :2thumb:


----------



## kerrie5684 (Jan 31, 2010)

thx for replies karl, appreciate it :2thumb:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

No worries :2thumb:


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

Has anybody tried one of these with a corn or any other snake. I bought one late last year to be ready for this breeding season, and just wondered if anybody had used them for corns or similar and what the results were.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Brittanicus said:


> Has anybody tried one of these with a corn or any other snake. I bought one late last year to be ready for this breeding season, and just wondered if anybody had used them for corns or similar and what the results were.


Can't see how it would be any different for most reptile eggs.

I would get your incubator set up now and monitor your temps and humidity before your eggs come along, that way you will have peace of mind :2thumb:.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Glad i found this thread!

I bhad a look at these yesterday and was unsure of there performance and reliability, going to take a gamble and buy one.

What size bulbs do they use, will get some spares in for emergency.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine arrived today, 2 days after ordering it.
Must say i am very impressed at its ability to keep an accurate steady temperature. I have a lab tested probe and found the incubator kept the required temp to within no less than 0.4 of the settings. Proof will be in the pudding once my females drop, looking good though.


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

Im glad its working out for you, I might even go into business myself knocking those up... he must be making a mint off people who are too lazy to throw a heatmat into a poly box.. 

temperature doesnt have to remain at 0.4+- the set temperature. A slight temperature variation is known to produce a greater mix of sex amongst the clutch. I must say people seem to be getting very anal about incubation these days.


----------



## slimkim67 (Mar 27, 2008)

well the guy from near to me im desperate for incubator at the mo i got my home made but temps are flucuating, i was gonna grab one from him but i was worried that the temps would still fluctuate...


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

radicaldave said:


> Im glad its working out for you, I might even go into business myself knocking those up... he must be making a mint off people who are too lazy to throw a heatmat into a poly box..
> 
> temperature doesnt have to remain at 0.4+- the set temperature. A slight temperature variation is known to produce a greater mix of sex amongst the clutch. I must say people seem to be getting very anal about incubation these days.



He probably is making a mint, £35 a pop, seems to sell about 10-15 a week at the moment, who needs a job eh?!?
I have set the temp to produce a mix of sexes, its not being anal, it was a comment as to how good and accurate the incubator is!


----------



## just_one_more (Aug 21, 2009)

got one of these for my leos eggs - is it normal to turn on and off every couple of minutes?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

If you pop a temp probe inside you will notice it turns the bulb on and off when it reaches the min/max temp you require. Mines set to 29c and turns off when it gets to 29.1 and back on when it falls to 28.5c.


----------



## just_one_more (Aug 21, 2009)

yea its set at 30 and is staying there just guess gonna have to get used to the flicking on and off every minute or two!!
Fantastic incubator though - can't wait to hatch some eggs!!
Have you used it before?


----------

